# T5 diet pills



## jonesy86 (Nov 30, 2009)

Any body used t5's before? Iv never used diet pills and have been recommended on these as decent?


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

T5s as in an ECA stack,I have used them yes and alongside a good diet and training routine and some added cardio if you don't mind doing it will help speed up fat loss.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

This is just my own experience but these have been in part to blame for me now having an under active thyroid due to over use.

I would advise not to over use them if you do go down this route.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

if your on about 30mg eps 100mg asprin,200mg caffine then yes it is a nifty stack,i believe there is an otc t5 version to. steer clear of that one


----------



## jonesy86 (Nov 30, 2009)

This is the ones I'd seen, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/60-T5-SLIMMING-TABLETS-BEST-DIET-PILLS-EBAY-/270890288049?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item3f1251c3b1#ht_1585wt_922


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

jonesy86 said:


> This is the ones I'd seen, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/60-T5-SLIMMING-TABLETS-BEST-DIET-PILLS-EBAY-/270890288049?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item3f1251c3b1#ht_1585wt_922


They are not proper T5s


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

as said not the real deal bro


----------



## jonesy86 (Nov 30, 2009)

Cheers, so prob best get them from the gym then?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

yes if you can or ask for ephs and mix your own stack,pesonally i would get them from boots etc as i find these days with ephs you dont no what you are getting dose wise


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

T5s are the Ephedrine, Caffeine and Aspirin stack, however as Ephedrine is a controlled substance and can only be dispense by a licensed pharmacist, the ECAs you see on the web, particularly anything called ECA 30+, wont contain ephedrine. It may well contain Ephedra - the plant ephedrine comes from, but not ephedrine. Additionally the Ephedrine in circulation from your local neighbourhood source is likely to be under-dosed, as most seems to be currently.

If you want to run ECA then the only way to do it is to build it yourself, as indicated above by vetran. Basically you are looking for a 1:10:4 ratio of E:C:A, so 1 chest-eze, 3 proplus and 1 junior aspirin is just about perfect.

have a read of this, much more info, including about the ECA 30+ tabs and also DIY ECA.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html

Anything like this should be used carefully, as you are affecting the way certain key chemicals are used at a cellular level. Have a read of the link it will give you a better starting point.

:thumb:


----------



## jonesy86 (Nov 30, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> T5s are the Ephedrine, Caffeine and Aspirin stack, however as Ephedrine is a controlled substance and can only be dispense by a licensed pharmacist, the ECAs you see on the web, particularly anything called ECA 30+, wont contain ephedrine. It may well contain Ephedra - the plant ephedrine comes from, but not ephedrine. Additionally the Ephedrine in circulation from your local neighbourhood source is likely to be under-dosed, as most seems to be currently.
> 
> If you want to run ECA then the only way to do it is to build it yourself, as indicated above by vetran. Basically you are looking for a 1:10:4 ratio of E:C:A, so 1 chest-eze, 3 proplus and 1 junior aspirin is just about perfect.
> 
> ...


This is sound, cheers!

Interesting read. Nice one


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

jonesy86 said:


> This is sound, cheers!
> 
> Interesting read. Nice one


you're most welcome. :thumb:


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

You do not have to add caffeine or pro-plus to chesteze stack, just Junior asprin as chesteze already have enough active ingredient from caffeine.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

hendrix said:


> You do not have to add caffeine or pro-plus to chesteze stack, just Junior asprin as chesteze already have enough active ingredient from caffeine.


There is a ratio between the E:C:A that needs to be ht to get the most from the stack, the three components work in synergy and affect the Norepinephrine Transport (NET) at a cellular level. The 30mg of caffeine that comes in a Chest-Eze is not enough to get the best results from ECA. You will get a buzz from the Ephedrine anyway, but the action will not be sustained and you need to add in the 150mg af caffeine as well to get the maximum hit.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Milky said:


> This is just my own experience but these have been in part to blame for me now having an under active thyroid due to over use.
> 
> I would advise not to over use them if you do go down this route.


Milky, I'm curious how an ECA stack reduces your TSH level?


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

> Milky, I'm curious how an ECA stack reduces your TSH level?


Think he means T3's which affect your Thyroid, surely?

Never heard of Thyroid problems on T5's?


----------

